# The Wright Stuff - about to discuss abolishing free IVF



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

It's coming up on the next section.

Is anyone else watching?


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Got sooooo mad have emailed a response then think I missed them reading it out cos went to the loo!!!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I saw the initial discussion but not any viewers comments...what always amazes me when programmes like this discuss NHS budgets and cost cutting etc, it is ALWAYS IVF that is the first treatment to be attacked..why do so many people believe it to be an unnecessary treatment??

xx


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats what I said in my email and that the conditions they felt were more "worthy" ie cancer etc were actually more likely to be brought on by bad lifestyle choices like smoking, obesity etc rather than bad luck in the case of IF.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

his response was that smokers pay 12 billion into the fund with tax.

Unless people have experienced IF they won't understand 

try not to let this programme and others with ignorance upset you. I just hope they never have to realise how difficult this journey is.

Sx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Glad I didn't see it. Things like that make me mad.

Am already panicking that any changes in the budget will mean our trust stopping our entitlement to the free cycles we get, and are due to start May/June time


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I emailed too but didn't get read out. I don't understand where the IVF vs Cancer treatment comes from. Who on earth suggested that money for IVF comes from the cancer budget?If it did then I would 100% agree as cancer care is important and underfunded. But, it isn't a simple choice between cancer treatment or fertility  treatment.

I also pointed out that the NHS has spent money treating me for depression and anxiety. I've had problems with self harm and have had to be mentally and physically patched up. I didn't say about self harm though as I'm sure that's another issue they wouldn't understand. If the NHS spent teh money on IVF they would save themselves money when women with IF get depressed. 

Makes me mad!   But its like banging your head on a brick wall.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Funnily enough Matthew Wright has been there.

I remember reading about him having Male Factor issues & I believe he went through IVF with his ex wife/partner.


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

I cannot stand the wright stuff and other programmes like that. Loose women anoyed me once when they had a discussion about ivf treatment. That shammy rag faced carol mcgriffin, once said why should she let her taxes go towards couples that cannot have children. what she want to remember that she smokes and drinks and god forbid she was diagniosed with anything which was smoking or drinking related would she be so quick to judge others.

None of us asked to be in this posisition and would give our right arm or leg not to be.

I did send an email in, but it never got read out, maybe because i mentioned carols habits.

i will not have loose women on in my house they talk aload of tosh, the washed up old has beens!!!


----------

